# Blue Eyes... Never had them here before, til now...



## Miniequine (Dec 5, 2008)

This is a (Reece) Hawk son, here temporarily....

He has the prettiest eyes

I've never had blue eyes here... they are so pretty

I would love to see some of your Blue eye'd kids!


----------



## markadoodle (Dec 5, 2008)

cant see it well but






u c it better here the blanket looks cute with that eye LOL








ITS A LOT PRETTIER IN REAL LIFE!!!!!!


----------



## kaykay (Dec 5, 2008)

I have a lot of blue eyed horses and just love them. Heres the ones I have pictures for

Baxters Just Teasin Ya






Her half sister Baxters Gossip Girl











Their dam Owsley Fork Flirtation






Feature his are the darkest deepest blue I have ever seen


----------



## wendyluvsminis (Dec 5, 2008)

My Blue Eyed Boy! I love Blue Eyes too!!!!!


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Dec 5, 2008)

Here's our resident baby blues





Our black near leopard/splash overo-loosa stallion Sky:











Our black tobiano/splash mare:











And the resulting foal from the cross, black appaloosa/splash colt:


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Dec 5, 2008)

Oops! double post!


----------



## jayne (Dec 5, 2008)

While this is not a mini, I'm hoping it's OK to add to this post! This is my clydesdale, Bailey:






Jayne


----------



## vvf (Dec 5, 2008)

There was a time when I didn't like blue eyes at all... but not anymore





Here are a few of ours.

Phantom






Prophet






Hypnotic






Rock N Roll


----------



## Ojai Minis (Dec 5, 2008)

Lily - 2008 filly






Artie - 2004 gelding


----------



## Lil' Horse Lover (Dec 6, 2008)

Here's my blue eyed boy "Knight Stars Kool Kowboy"



~


----------



## Leeana (Dec 6, 2008)

Coco, my first miniature horse has blue eyes...he now lives with Linda (LGahr) but still love him and miss him allot.









:wub


----------



## Haviris (Dec 6, 2008)

Ok, we'll give this pic thing a try.

I like the blue eyes, even from before miniatures!

My full sized horse Magic,






Mini Vegas,






Mini Skip,






I like the blue eyes surounded by color best, they are just so much more striking.

I also have one dog, two cats, two ferrets, a PBP, and the majority of my Nigerian Dwarf goats are blue eyed.

I'm 50/50 w/ the minis, but I only have three (Vegas's other eye is brown).


----------



## Jill (Dec 6, 2008)

I have three perlino girls, who of course have blue eyes. Here are some shots of them





*[SIZE=12pt]Ericas Double Dipped, a/k/a “Double”[/SIZE]*2004 32” AMHA / AMHR Perlino Pinto Mare – Bandito Daughter / BTU Granddaughter - Sibling to Many National Champions

In foal to “Destiny” (Halter HOF / National Champion (halter) / National Grand Champion (driving)) -- Grandson of both Double Destiny and Buck Echo)






*[SIZE=12pt]Ericas Sweet as Sugar, a/k/a “Sweetie”[/SIZE]*

2004 30.5” AMHA / AMHR Perlino Pinto Mare – Bandito Daughter / BTU Granddaughter - Sibling to Many National Champions

In foal to “Destiny” (Halter HOF / National Champion (halter) / National Grand Champion (driving)) -- Grandson of both Double Destiny and Buck Echo)






*[SIZE=12pt]Erica's Big City Bomb Shell, a/k/a “Bomb Shell”[/SIZE]*

2007 AMHA / AMHR Perlino Mare – Buckeroo Granddaughter (her sire is Little Kings Big City Buck)

Upright, Show Quality Filly and Future Prized Broodmare


----------



## mad for mini's (Dec 6, 2008)

I love the darker shade of blue eyes and with dark eyeliner, it really tops it all off for me . I have only one blue eyed baby, this is Motley Meadows Gold N Opportunity ( Caspian ) He is a real character and I just love him to pieces


----------



## eagles ring farm (Dec 6, 2008)

Our blue eyed 08 Perlino filly

our keeper this year just couldn't part with her

she has 2 blue eyes

I never cared for blue eyes with pink skin but its growing on me too

forgive the bad clip job

Eagles Ring Bows Spicy Mustard Seed

"Spice"


----------



## Watcheye (Dec 6, 2008)

My absolute favorite of eye colors - heh - if my forum name didnt already suggest that...





Blue eyed horses inspire just about everything I do involving my art...














































............ok Ill admit... you've kind of hit on an obsession of mine....


----------



## Miniequine (Dec 6, 2008)

Very Blue eyes you guys! They are so pretty.

I really love looking at them

Thanks for posting

Here is a pic from last summer, Darlene David's mare Gem... the coolest eyes


----------



## minih (Dec 7, 2008)

Here is a picture of our Reflection son, Cross Country Mr. Natural and his pretty blue eyes


----------



## Margaret (Dec 7, 2008)

I'm a fan of blue eyes too, and there's lots of pretty ones on this thread.





We seem to get plenty of them around here also.

.

Here's just a few from our Champagne babies this year...


----------



## vvf (Dec 7, 2008)

Miniequine said:


> Very Blue eyes you guys! They are so pretty.I really love looking at them
> 
> Thanks for posting
> 
> Here is a pic from last summer, Darlene David's mare Gem... the coolest eyes



This horse is gorgeous!! I have to chuckle, when i was scrolling though looking at the pictures, my daughter happened to be looking over my shoulder and commented " Wow! what horse is that? It is beautiful!....


----------



## topnotchminis (Dec 7, 2008)

WOW! What pretty blue eyes!


----------



## Vanessa (Dec 7, 2008)

I just love those blue eyes, both my stallions have them. My almost three year old, Silverado, he's a silverdapple appaloosa, and I don't know where his blue eyes come from, because his dam or sire doesn't got blue eyes.











And my newest addition, Magic, he's a splash overo colt, so I'm pretty sure where he's blue eyes came from!


----------



## LC Farm (Dec 7, 2008)

We had one last year and one this year. Don't have a good picture of this years baby yet. But heres last years.


----------



## Doobie (Dec 7, 2008)

Could of my beautiful blues...

Ghost






Gee


----------



## JustAGamble11 (Dec 7, 2008)

my little gelding has them baby blues


----------



## normajeanbaker (Dec 8, 2008)

I have one mare here with 1 blue eye and I love it.











I also have the above mares dam who has a partial blue eye, although you probably cant see it in the pictures











~Jen~


----------



## MBennettp (Dec 8, 2008)

This is the mare we lost 3 years ago, NFCS IMPRESSIVE ANGEL. I sure wish her daughter had her eyes.


----------



## shelly (Dec 8, 2008)

Here are my two:

M & Js Silver Mystique aka-Sahara... one blue eye and one brown eye!






TMABS Avalanche Joe aka-Joey... two ice blue eyes!


----------



## cowgurl_up (Dec 8, 2008)

Here's my blue eyed beauty. His first foal is due in July and I am curious to see if he passes those baby blues on!


----------



## CheyAut (Dec 8, 2008)

I never really cared for blue eyed horses... until I had one! Now I love them



I have two with one blue eye each



















































Jessi


----------



## shelly (Dec 8, 2008)

cowgurl_up said:


> Here's my blue eyed beauty. His first foal is due in July and I am curious to see if he passes those baby blues on!



Hey Cowgirl_up...your Tee and my Joey could be twins!!!!



:shocked


----------



## Floridachick (Dec 8, 2008)

Spyro


----------



## rubymtminis (Dec 18, 2008)

I finallyhttp://s490.photobucket.com/albums/rr265/rubymtminis/th_Copyof100_0489.jpg got my blue eyed beauty on here!


----------



## tinypony (Dec 18, 2008)

Terrible pic, but at least shows his eye. here is "Lays Mister Baby Blue Eyes". I am trying to find him a teal halter.


----------



## REO (Dec 18, 2008)

We have 12 horses with sky blue eyes and 2 horses with one blue eye each!

*Nort* (Lotto)






*Indy* (Magic son)






*Muffy* (can you see why I bought her for Nort?)






*Kismet* (Nort filly)






*Suki* (Nort filly)






*Lola* (Nort filly)






*Cookie* (Nort filly)






*Romeo* (Nort son)






*The Pooka* (Nort son)






*Taxi*






*Mojo* (Magic x Taxi son)






*Queenie* (Spuds daughter)






*Magic* (1 blue eye)






*Topper* (1 blue eye)


----------



## Peggy Hogan (Dec 18, 2008)

Mantra has the deepest blue eyes. Check them out.


----------



## maplegum (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm not such a fan of blue eyes, but there are some horses here that have me changing my mind!


----------

